# New GSD puppy - 8 weeks old!



## anance10 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey guys I am new to the forum and just wanted to share pictures of the GS puppy i recently got Monday. His parents were both imports and should be a beautiful dog. Will make sure and keep updated as he grows!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Super cute puppy! and welcome.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Look at that little face!!! What a cutie!! Take LOTS and LOTS of pictures, because they change SO fast!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jukebox (Mar 11, 2013)

what a cutie, and again, take a lot of pics. they grow SO FAST!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

just a little baby, so stinkin cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## Wolfie907 (Jan 14, 2011)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Look at that little face!!! What a cutie!! Take LOTS and LOTS of pictures, because they change SO fast!! Welcome aboard!


Adorable!

My next pup, and you might consider, take a photo each day in same place and position, then splice together in a video. 





 
There's one a youtube about Dunder, and I wish I would have thought of it when we got Wolfie....for certain next time.

They grow so fast, I remember watching Wolfie grow a cm every other day.

Enjoy and keep us updated


----------



## Wolfie907 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wolfie907 said:


> Adorable!
> 
> My next pup, and you might consider, take a photo each day in same place and position, then splice together in a video.
> 
> ...


I forgot, you can also go backwards, what a great memory to have stored away:


----------

